
Global Venture Capital Distribution - mschrage
http://avc.com/2016/01/global-venture-capital-distribution/
======
ivl
This one's not far from my expectations, but I think we're going to see more
coming out of China in the next few years. Would definitely be interesting to
see how the map evolves year by year.

Also, I wish it was just color intensity, as the circles don't really show the
whole story, and tend to crawl into the ocean and areas with very little
population.

